# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Kỳ lạ bộ tộc chân càng cua

## lehniemtin

*Ở miền Tây Zimbawbe (Châu Phi), gần con sông Zambezi, một bộ tộc được biết đến với tên gọi Doma (Wadoma hay Madumo), sống biệt lập với thế giới bên ngoài và có đặc tính rất kỳ lạ. Hầu hết thành viên của bộ tộc khi sinh ra đều bị biến đổi gen, khiến cho bàn chân của họ chỉ có hai ngón rất lớn.*

Theo khoa học, hội chứng đột biến nhiễm sắc thể số 7 đã ảnh hưởng tới quá trình hình thành ngón chân và ngón tay của người Doma, kết quả là họ có bàn chân hai ngón giống với hai càng tôm hùm, ba ngón giữa hoàn toàn biến mất. Đây là lý do vì sao bộ tộc Doma được mệnh danh là bộ tộc "tôm hùm".

_Cận cảnh đôi chân chỉ có hai ngón của bộ tộc Doma._




Hiện tượng đột biến gen xảy ra nhiều trong bộ tộc Doma bởi lẽ họ sống khép kín và số người trong tộc khá ít. Những đứa trẻ chào đời thường chỉ là con cái của các cặp đôi trong tộc.

Trong khi đó, bộ tộc Doma lưu truyền một truyền thuyết về nguồn gốc bàn chân hai ngón của họ. Từ rất xa xưa, trong bộ tộc có một bé trai mới sinh ra đã mang bàn chân tôm hùm. Hình hài dị thường của cậu bé khiến mọi người vô cùng hoảng sợ và cho rằng đứa trẻ đã bị thần linh giáng tội. Bộ tộc đã quyết định giết chết cậu bé để tránh họa. Hiện tượng này lặp lại đúng một năm sau đó, khi bà mẹ ấy lại sinh ra một đứa bé có bàn chân hai ngón.

_Người dân trong bộ tộc này dùng chân để quắp đồ như những càng cua vậy._

Người phụ nữ bất hạnh này lại tiếp tục mang thai và thái độ của người trong tộc đã hoàn toàn thay đổi khi đứa trẻ hai ngón thứ ba chào đời. Họ tin rằng đây là sự ưu ái của thần linh khi tạo ra một hình hài mới cho những đứa trẻ trong bộ lạc. Kể từ đó, ngày càng nhiều những đứa trẻ có bàn chân hai ngón chào đời. Và bộ tộc Doma được bắt nguồn từ đó.

Người Doma nói cả hai thứ tiếng Bồ Đào Nha và KoreKore, ngôn ngữ của bộ tộc Mkorekore. Để tồn tại, họ phụ thuộc vào nguồn lương thực có được từ việc săn bắt, đánh bắt hải sản và hái lượm cây quả rừng, rễ cây hay mật ong.

 

_Người lớn và trẻ em đều có hai ngón chân._

Bởi hiện tượng biến đổi gen gần như chiếm phần lớn dân số của tộc, nên hình hài đôi chân kỳ lạ đối với người Doma lại là hoàn toàn bình thường. Một số người còn có lớp màng mỏng ở chính giữa hai ngón chân khổng lồ. Hình ảnh này khiến ta liên tưởng đến chân của loài đà điểu.

Bộ tộc Doma sớm trở thành tâm điểm thu hút các nhà sinh học. Người Doma là minh chứng sinh động nhất để nghiên cứu về việc ảnh hưởng biến đổi gen trong nhóm ít người. Tuy nhiên, không dễ dàng để tiếp cận khu vực người Doma sinh sống. Họ thích ẩn mình trên các vùng núi cao như Chiruwa Hills.

----------


## iphone

chắc họ ko bao j đi giầy và dép phim sex phim sex download hình sex

----------

